# Detailing news -the 12 days of christmas prize list



## WHIZZER

News from detailing world -



johnnyopolis said:


> hi guys, this is the time you have all been waiting for :thumb: The reveal of this years christmas giveaways!
> I am sure you will agree this is a huge prize fund and what makes dw one of the best communities out there is the relationships that
> the site, the members and the traders and advertisers all have.
> 
> *this is not the entry thread *
> 
> *12 days of christmas*​(these rules are subject to change as necessary)​
> only one entry per *household* (do not comment or quote in thread as it messes up the draw)
> 
> entry to the *main and bonus* draw for the competition is open to anyone who has a *150* post count or higher at the time of the entry closure.
> 
> Entry to the *bonus draw (only)* is open to anyone who has a *75* post count or higher at the time of the entry closure.
> 
> Postage will be only to a uk address - (outside uk will have to a discussion with the sponsor)
> 
> should you be lucky enough to win a prize *you must:*
> *you must post a picture *on the forum and acknowledge the supplier as soon as your prize arrives - ( there will be a thread for this) and give a general description of the products.
> 
> You agree to post a review of your prize within 12 weeks (if this is not possible due to circumstances please contact the admin/mod staff who will advise how to proceed.)
> *nb* you may be asked to pass on your prize(s) to another member if you are not able to complete the review in an agreed timeframe - if you win multiple products then a review of your top 3 will be sufficient.
> 
> Prizes *must not* be sold, if you are unable to use the prizes they please offer to another dw member however you must notify the staff first who will advise on how to proceed.
> 
> *important*​due to the value of some of the prizes in previous years if these rules are not followed you will face a ban from dw.
> 
> If you are found to be selling a prize you *will* get another present from dw a lifetime ban
> 
> (we do not want to see winning prizes for sale on any site -this could jeopardise the competition for future years if you cannot abide by the rules then please do not enter as you will force us into a position to put bans into place )
> 
> *do not enter on this thread this is just the prize list *
> 
> you will be be able to enter on the entry thread here http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=400970
> 
> drum roll ..........
> 
> So.... Here they are:
> 
> *day1*
> 
> glimmerman kit
> 
> 300ml raspberry air freshener
> 300ml sublime quick detailer
> 300ml supreme non smear glass cleaner
> 500ml endurance vinyl, trim and tyre dressing
> 500ml iron fallout remover
> glimmermann hanging air freshener
> 
> +
> alien magic
> kit 1:-
> top coat pro 200ml (rrp £17.99)
> glass pro 200ml (rrp £15.99)
> prep pro residue remover 500ml (rrp £12.99)
> 3x plush yellow microfibre cloth (rrp £2.49 each)
> 2x super plush purple microfibre cloth (rrp £2.99 each)
> 
> sponsored by glimmerman and alien magic www.glimmermannproducts.co.uk and http://alienmagic.co.uk/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *bonus prize*
> 
> sonax leather care kit
> and
> £250 carpsunk voucher
> 
> sponsored by saxon-brands and carspunk https://www.saxon-brands.com/ and http://www.carspunk.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> day 2
> 
> dodo juice surprise kit
> 
> and
> in2detailing - angelwax enigma bundle, 1x enigma 250ml, enigma shampoo and enigma qd
> 
> sponsored by dodo juice and in2detailing https://www.dodojuice.net/ and http://www.in2detailing.co.uk/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​*bonus prize*
> 
> clobberizer kit
> and
> cambridge concours interior detailing kit
> 
> sponsored by clobberizer and cambridge concours https://www.clobberizer.com/ and
> http://cambridgeconcours.com/
> 
> [img]http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/images/misc/clobberizer.png[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> day 3
> 
> serious performance kit
> and
> alien magic
> kit 2:-
> nano seal pro 200ml (rrp £29.99)
> prep pro residue remover 250ml (rrp £8.99)
> resurrection pre wax cleanser 250ml (rrp£8.99)
> 1x orange ufo applicator pad (rrp£1.99)
> 1x blue ufo applicator pad (rrp£1.99)
> 3x plush yellow microfibre cloth (rrp £2.49 each)
> 2x super plush purple microfibre cloth (rrp £2.99 each)
> 
> sponsored by serious performance and alien magic http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/news.html and http://alienmagic.co.uk/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *bonus prize*
> 
> tdg wheel and decon kit
> (including raspberry seal, fe and bluberry wheels)
> 
> and
> alien magic kit 3:-
> nuru clay lube 500ml (rrp£10.99)
> nano clay bar kit 180g (rrp£17.99:
> Bling luxury shampoo 250ml (rrp£8.99)
> argon nano & caravans carnauba spray wax 250ml (rrp£8.99)
> 2x plush yellow microfibre cloth (rrp £2.49 each)
> 2x super plush purple microfibre cloth (rrp £2.99 each)
> 
> sponsored by tdg products and alien magic http://www.tdgstore.co.uk/products and
> http://alienmagic.co.uk/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> day 4
> 
> gtechniq master kit
> 
> 1x 500ml g6 perfect glass
> 1x 500ml i2 tri clean
> 1x 100ml m1 all metal polish
> 1x 100ml p1 nano composite polish
> 1x 500ml quick detailer
> 2x sp2 gspray bottle
> 1x 250ml t1 tyre and trim
> 1x 500ml gwash
> 1x 1l w4 citrus foam
> 1x 500ml w5 citrus all purpose cleaner
> 1x w6 iron and general fallout remover
> 1x 500ml w7 tar and glue remover
> 1x 500ml w8 bug remover
> 10x mf1 zeror microfibre buff cloth
> 1x wm2 wash mitt
> 2x mf4 diamond sandwich microfibre drying towel
> 2x mf5 glass power cloth
> 3x ap3 dual layered soft foam applicator
> 1x large branded kit bag
> 
> sponsored by gtechniq https://gtechniq.com/products/auto/master-maintenance-kit
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/images/misc/gtechniq.png[/img[/center]]
> 
> [b]bonus prize[/b]
> 
> valet pro kit
> 
> 1 x 500ml dragons breath
> 1 x large ultra soft chemical resistant brush (bru 34)
> 1 x 250ml black to the future trim/tyre dressing
> 1 x applicator sponge (ap5)
> 
> sponsored by valet pro [URL]http://valetpro.co.uk/[/URL]
> 
> [center][img]http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/images/misc/valetpro.png​day 5
> 
> polished bliss kit
> (£550 rrp, which includes a scangrip sunmatch 2)
> 
> sponsored by polished bliss https://gtechniq.com/products/auto/master-maintenance-kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *bonus prize*
> 
> dr leather kit
> 1 x 40 dr leather advanced cleaning wipes
> 1 x 150 dr leather advanced cleaning wipes
> 1 x 1 litre dr leather advanced cleaner
> 1 x 250ml dr leather dyeblock
> 
> and gyeon kit
> 
> 1 x gyeon bag small
> 1 x q2m bathe 400ml
> 1 x q2m wetcoat 500ml
> 1 x q2m vinylcleaner
> 1 x q2m glass 500ml
> 1 x q2m baldwipe 40x40
> 1 x q2m silkdryer 70x90
> 1 x smoothie
> 
> sponsored by dr leather and gyeon http://www.drleather.com/ and http://gyeonquartz.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> day 6
> 
> autofinesse connoisseurs kit
> everything you need to detail your car
> (rrp £339.95)
> 
> sponsored by autofinnesse https://shop.autofinesse.co.uk/detailing-kits/connoisseurs-kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *bonus prize*
> car plan no1 super gloss
> and
> polished bliss towels
> and gyeon kit
> 1 x gyeon bag small
> 1 x q2m bathe 400ml
> 1 x q2m wetcoat 500ml
> 1 x q2m vinylcleaner
> 1 x q2m glass 500ml
> 1 x q2m baldwipe 40x40
> 1 x q2m silkdryer 70x90
> 1 x smoothie
> 
> sponsored by carplan and polished bliss and gyeon www.tetrosyl.com and http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk and http://gyeonquartz.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> day 7
> 
> britemax detailing kit
> (rrp £350+)
> 
> sponsored by britemax http://www.britemax.co.uk/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *bonus prize*
> 
> valet pro kit
> 1 x 500ml citrus bling
> 1 x pack of advanced microfibre cloths (mf15)
> 
> +
> clobberizer kit
> 
> sponsored by valet pro and clobberiser http://valetpro.co.uk/ and https://www.clobberizer.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> day 8
> 
> autogeek voucher
> ($150)
> 
> and
> autoglym kit - ( all new products + some extras value £135+)
> 
> sponsored by autogeek and autoglym https://www.autogeek.net/ and https://www.autoglym.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​*bonus prize*
> 
> led lenser p7.2 torch
> 
> and
> alien magic kit 4:-
> 
> wrath iron fallout 250ml (rrp£7.99)
> tyre pro 200ml (rrp£14.99)
> rim x alloy wheel shampoo 500ml (rrp£10.99)
> guard alloy wheel sealant spray 250ml (rrp£9.99)
> 2x plush yellow microfibre cloth (rrp £2.49 each)
> 1x orange ufo applicator pad (rrp£1.99)
> 
> sponsored by led lenser and alien magic www.ledlenser.com and http://alienmagic.co.uk/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> day 9
> 
> clean and shiny kit
> 
> and
> 
> dooka kit ( osha pad + products)
> 
> and
> gyeon kit
> 1 x gyeon bag small
> 1 x q2m bathe 400ml
> 1 x q2m wetcoat 500ml
> 1 x q2m vinylcleaner
> 1 x q2m glass 500ml
> 1 x q2m baldwipe 40x40
> 1 x q2m silkdryer 70x90
> 1 x smoothie
> 
> sponsored by clean and shiny and dooka and gyeon www.cleanandshiny.co.uk and http://dooka.co.uk/ and http://gyeonquartz.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​*bonus prize*
> 
> migliore strata coating
> +
> polished bliss
> towel bundles
> 
> sponsored by migliore and polished bliss www.migliorewax.com and www.polishedbliss.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> day 10
> 
> mitchell and king wax
> winter wax
> +
> odk kit
> 
> sponsored by mitchell and king and odk https://www.mitchellandking.com/ and https://www.odkwaxes.co.uk/store/index.php
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *bonus prize*
> 
> valet pro exterior car care kit
> +
> polished bliss towel bundle
> 
> sponsored by valet pro and polished bliss www.valetpro.co.uk and www.polishedbliss.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> day 11 .
> 
> slims detailing kit
> and
> new tailored car mats
> and
> a1detailing sponsored kit
> a1 wheel detailing kit will include =(autofinesse wheel detailing kit - mint rims / gloss tyre dressing and iron out)
> 
> sponsored by slims detailing ,tailoredcarmats and a1 detailing http://www.slimsdetailing.co.uk/ and www.tailoredcarmats.com and www.a1detailing.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *bonus prize*
> 
> polished bliss towel bundle
> 
> and adams kit ( wash pad /shampoo/detail spray/bigyellow)
> 
> sponsored by polished bliss and prestigecarcare www.polishedbliss.co.uk and https://www.prestigecarcareshop.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> day 12
> 
> ultimate finish big boi blower
> (£309 rrp)
> and
> gyeon kit
> 1 x gyeon bag small
> 1 x q2m bathe 400ml
> 1 x q2m wetcoat 500ml
> 1 x q2m vinylcleaner
> 1 x q2m glass 500ml
> 1 x q2m baldwipe 40x40
> 1 x q2m silkdryer 70x90
> 1 x smoothie
> 
> and bouncers ally billet wax
> 
> sponsored by ultimate finish and gyeon and bouncers http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/bigboi/blowr-pro.aspx and www.gyeonquartz.com and https://www.bouncerswax.com/store/product-details.php?page=the-billet&product=bouncer-s-billet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *bonus prize*
> 
> valet pro kit
> 1 x valetpro drying towel (mf13)
> 1 x pack of valetpro advanced microfibre cloths (mf15)
> 1 x pack of multi purpose microfibre cloths (mf14)
> 
> sponsored by valet pro www.valetpro.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *extra prize 1 *
> 
> 1x500ml done and dusted quick detailer and 1x500ml bead juice exterior sealant.
> 
> sponsored by bouncers https://www.bouncerswax.com/
> 
> *extra prize 2 *
> 
> 1x500ml done and dusted quick detailer and 1x500ml bead juice exterior sealant.
> 
> sponsored by bouncers https://www.bouncerswax.com/
> 
> *extra prize 3 *
> 
> 1x500ml done and dusted quick detailer and 1x500ml bead juice exterior sealant.
> 
> sponsored by bouncers https://www.bouncerswax.com/
> 
> *extra prize 4 *
> 
> 1x500ml done and dusted quick detailer and 1x500ml bead juice exterior sealant.
> 
> sponsored by bouncers https://www.bouncerswax.com/
> 
> *extra prize 5 *
> 
> 1x500ml done and dusted quick detailer and 1x500ml bead juice exterior sealant.
> 
> sponsored by bouncers https://www.bouncerswax.com/
> 
> extra prize 6
> 
> 1x500ml done and dusted quick detailer and 1x500ml bead juice exterior sealant.
> 
> sponsored by bouncers https://www.bouncerswax.com/
> 
> and this year introducing Christmas Day Giveaway !!!!
> 
> Prize one
> 
> gyeon kit
> 1 x gyeon bag small
> 1 x q2m bathe 400ml
> 1 x q2m wetcoat 500ml
> 1 x q2m vinylcleaner
> 1 x q2m glass 500ml
> 1 x q2m baldwipe 40x40
> 1 x q2m silkdryer 70x90
> 1 x smoothie
> 
> +
> 
> polished bliss towel bundle
> 
> +
> bouncers
> 1x500ml done and dusted quick detailer and 1x500ml bead juice exterior sealant.
> 
> The giveaway thread will be launched on the 30th november for you to enter and will run until midnight on the 11th december.
> 
> I think you can see the traders and sponsors have surpassed last year's giveaway - and the new year giveaway has been added again !!!!
> 
> We have decided to make each prize individual to allow maximum chances for everybody - so they will be a main winner and a bonus winner for each day ...( days where there are multiple prizes that number of winners will be picked)
> 
> all that remains is for me and bill to wish you all the best of luck!
> 
> John & bill


----------



## WHIZZER

THIS IS NOT AN ENTRY THREAD - just to show prizes and how great all of our sponsors have been ... Thank you to all of them


----------



## davies20

Wow!!!

The prize list gobsmacks me every year!!

Thanks for arranging DW!


----------



## Cleanfoam

What a phenomenal pile of prizes - fantastic work by everyone connected to getting this organised.


----------



## Short1e

WOW :doublesho

Thank you to all the traders


----------



## scooobydont

Wow, at least I know what it is now!


----------



## Scomar44

Need to start getting my post counts up for a chance to enter. Fantastic prizes!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nidge76

Absolutely fantastic prizes again. Was my first year last year and I thought that was amazing, but this is something else.

Thanks to the sponsors and an even bigger thanks to the organisers. What a great forum this is. 

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## minimadmotorman

Wow! Some top prizes in there!


----------



## IanG

Wow looks to be a fantastic range of prizes and thanks to the sponsors for being so generous


----------



## Clyde

Wow that's a whole lot of prizes there. Well done to all involved and good luck everyone


----------



## JayMac

Seriously wow, fantastic prizes, class!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmmfc1

Absolutely phenomenal prize list again. Thanks to all the suppliers and organisers!


----------



## rottenapple

As usual a stunning array of products from some very generous sponsors

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## DLGWRX02

Holy christmas wish list!! 

Wow. I thought last years was a collection of awesome prizes, this year is unbelievable. Big thanks again to ALL.


----------



## Blackwatch

holy crapamoly bat fink....some stonking prizes in there.


----------



## Sam6er

Amazing prize list! Thank you to all the sponsors and detailingworld for organising this!


----------



## Griffy

:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho O M G just incredible...the prize list to top all prize lists I think you will all agree :thumb::thumb::thumb::argie::argie::argie:


----------



## Alfieharley1

Excellent Job by the sponsors and nice to see some rules in place. Good job to all the admin team


----------



## Cookies

That is truly incredible. What a fantastic list of prizes. Well done to the mods and a huge thank you to the very generous sponsors. 

Cooks


----------



## JayMac

Just entered the comp, good luck to everyone!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wysol2

Wow look really good this 
Good luck everyone 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## k3v_F

Unbelievable!! Good luck everybody and Merry Christmas


----------



## Eddmeister

Good stuff, good luck to everyone


----------



## Vossman

Well done to everyone involved, mods and especially the traders for giving so generously. There are some real nice prizes there, we are such a lucky forum.


----------



## VAG-hag

Holy cow, some serious prizes there!


----------



## Dazednconfused

Absolutely phenomenal!!:thumb:
Well done to the mods and huge thanks to the traders


----------



## Welshquattro1

WoW what a great list of prizes this year! A big thank you to all the traders who generously gave prizes and not forgetting Father Whizzmas and his helpers for all their hard work sort this all out :thumb:


----------



## GSI-MAN

Wow
This must be the best competition prizes on any website going.
I am new here and don’t post on here much so I cannot enter this year but I do spend a lot of time on here trying to pick up any handy hints and tips that I can use.
Good luck to everybody who enters and OMG if you win then you are super lucky.
Well done sponsors.


----------



## C-220

Absolutely amazing selection of prizes. Big thank you to all the sponsors and DW &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## jdmmike

*Another year and it keeps getting better, Amazing prizes, Good luck to everyone.*


----------



## paulb1976

:doublesho woohoo cracking list of prizes there :thumb:Good Luck everyone !


----------



## Sim

Awesome work again by the whole DW team. Good luck everyone.


----------



## pez

Just want to say a huge thanks to all the DW team and also to the sponsors for organizing this fantastic event.

Good luck everyone

Pez


----------



## rojer386

Thank you to the traders and the DW staff that no doubt work tirelessly behind the scenes to make this possible.


----------



## Wilco

That's an amazing prize list. Thanks to all sponsors and DW for organising this!!


----------



## bigalc

Good Grief, an absolute amazing list of prizes.
A very big thankyoubto all the suppliers.

Good Luck to all who enter


----------



## mike90

What an amazing selection of prizes!! Hats off to all the suppliers and the moderators that put all of this together. 

Good luck to everybody!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaswizards

Unreal prizes guys! Many thanks to everyone involved and sponsors for being so generous. We appreciate it greatly

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## 350Chris

With these prizes, our sponsors are really spoiling us *in a sexy French accent*

What a stack of festive generosity - good luck to all!


----------



## WHIZZER

IF you haven't entered make sure you do and please BIG UP all the sponsors on Social Media that help make this happen !


----------



## Gas head

whilst i'm sure that the sponsors meant well. i'm not sure excluding smaller posters who support the sponsors as much if not more so is a great idea.
I for 1 do not wish 2 worded posts just to see the count up.


----------



## Blackwatch

Gas head said:


> whilst i'm sure that the sponsors meant well. i'm not sure excluding smaller posters who support the sponsors as much if not more so is a great idea.
> I for 1 do not wish 2 worded posts just to see the count up.


Unfortunately in the past some people have joined DW just for this competition, then won and never been heard from again. Whilst I see your point I also understand and support the DW admin's stance.


----------



## WHIZZER

Gas head said:


> whilst i'm sure that the sponsors meant well. i'm not sure excluding smaller posters who support the sponsors as much if not more so is a great idea.
> I for 1 do not wish 2 worded posts just to see the count up.


I agree but having people abuse this we have to introduce rules - so people didn't join and disappear - This is also supporting our Members who contribute to the forum - If they have been a member for a while those post counts should have been easily achievable - Much like yourself being a member since 2010 equates to just 25 posts a year to make the full qualifying aspect . :thumb:


----------



## minimadmotorman

I don't have the post count to enter, and won't spam to get it up (apart from this post! lol).

I think it's great what the sponsors have donated and to ensure their continued support and the forums integrity I firmly believe that anyone with a suss join date and/or an obviously artificially pushed up post count should be excluded from entry.

I'm looking forward to congratulating the winners and reading some of the reviews of products I would potentially like to try too.


----------



## Dazednconfused

I totally agree with the above post. Spot on. :thumb:
I can't wait to read the reviews of the products that have been won and so kindly donated.
Also, it gives me a whole year to work out how to post photo's on here!


----------



## dchapman88

Dazednconfused said:


> I totally agree with the above post. Spot on. :thumb:
> I can't wait to read the reviews of the products that have been won and so kindly donated.
> Also, it gives me a whole year to work out how to post photo's on here!


Tapatalk on your smart phone is probably one of the easiest


----------



## Blackwatch

dchapman88 said:


> Tapatalk on your smart phone is probably one of the easiest


This^^

or there are sites like https://imgbb.com/ where you upload a photo and get a link that you can post here


----------



## 20vKarlos

minimadmotorman said:


> *I don't have the post count to enter, and won't spam to get it up (apart from this post! lol).*


What whizzer and the admin crew do not want are posts in threads that just say "nice job man" or "welcome" 60 times in one hour etc..

There's no reason you can't get involved with the chat on the forum and post consistently...

The biggest problem on the forum is certain sub forums get ignored and actually if people just open them up, they're really useful :thumb:

All he best in next years competition mate and hope to see you posting regularly.


----------



## Gas head

20vKarlos said:


> What whizzer and the admin crew do not want are posts in threads that just say "nice job man" or "welcome" 60 times in one hour etc..
> 
> There's no reason you can't get involved with the chat on the forum and post consistently...
> 
> The biggest problem on the forum is certain sub forums get ignored and actually if people just open them up, they're really useful :thumb:
> 
> All he best in next years competition mate and hope to see you posting regularly.


I think its personal preference and experience whether you feel you have a valid contribution to make on a post or even to start a new topic, its also down to personality.
I tend to comment on tools and machinery mostly as I feel I have enough knowledge/experience to comment that others may benefit from.

to comment on blackwatches post about joining just to get in the competition - well there is a date joined that's clearly visible and checked, maybe a 6 month membership may have been a more valid way of excluding new joiners, I feel excluded from this competition and I am sure not the only one.
Ive seen so many rubbish posts that its the quality that's important to the forum members not the quantity ( like new cars in projects and restorations), I do not think its a positive thing that people that have contributed feel excluded from forum competitions, that's my opinion.

And in reply to whizzers post - well 25 posts per year sure doesn't sound a lot does it, thats 1 post every 2 weeks which sounds significantly more especially when you have to feel the post is worth posting its great if people just want to chat using the forum as a medium but those are the posts I don't bother reading.


----------



## cossiecol

I think what people need to understand is that without implementing some rules there was a danger of the competition going down hill. It’s almost impossible to try and reduce the people not following the rules and please everyone at the same time.

Whilst some may feel excluded please keep in mind that for a chance to win you first need to enter, secondly have 75 posts to be able to enter one of the two draws and thirdly have some luck.

There was a good amount of discussion that went into the rules for this year and personally I think they are a good step forward.


----------



## WHIZZER

Don't forget to enter !!!!


----------



## Sim

I'm in, looking forward to this - it's a bit of fun and a nice way to end the year off. Good luck everyone!


----------



## WHIZZER

Closes tonight 11.59pm on the 11th December 2017


----------



## Nidge76

Woohoo, I can't wait for this.

Good luck to all. Merry Christmas. 

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## dholdi

WHIZZER said:


> Closes tonight 11.59pm on the 11th December 2017


Shush


----------

